# Samurai Jack quote



## Al?l? (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay, the situation is this... in the 15th (XV) episode called Jack Tales, Jack confronts these two worms that give him riddles.

Does anyone remember that entire conversation? Or atleast the riddles in the scene?

I've checked wikipedia, youTube, tv.com, none have the episode to watch or the quotes.  

Please help.


----------



## Iria (Jan 25, 2007)

Didn't I see this in Labyrinth?


----------



## QuoNina (Jan 25, 2007)

That's probly a common riddle. 

But those are serpents.  

I think the worms you look for are actually here.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 25, 2007)

*worms:* what is red and black and white all over

*jack: *yo momma

that one?


----------



## little nin (Jan 25, 2007)

i don't know, and i don't understand what those links were for


----------



## Al?l? (Jan 25, 2007)

bubblymocha said:


> That's probly a common riddle.
> 
> But those are serpents.
> 
> ...



Ya, serpents or wyrms, but anyway...

Thanx for that reference/allusions sheet. But there was one more, in which th two serpents set-up a riddle where one only lies and the other only tells the truth. Then Samurai Jack gives them some question and is able to deduct who is each. That's the one I'm especially looking for.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 25, 2007)

This show was made of pure win. I don't know what happened to it. T__T


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2007)

I have all the episodes but i'm not gonna watch it for you.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2007)

fuck, that some serios complicated shit.

there's two worms, one is magical and can give Jack a wish and the other will eat him.

He must know who is the real one. One always says the truth and the other one always lie.

Then Jack answers to both

Jack: If you were your brother, who will say it's the magical one??

Right worm: Easy, it's him

Left worm: Yeah it's me.

Jack then chooses the right one and the worms goes crazy cause he was right and ask him how he knew.

Jack: If you always says the truth you will tell a lie cause you're answering as your brother will do, so the true answer it's the contrary you say.

And if you're the liar one, you will say what your brother will do but that will be a lie so the answer is also the contrary you say.


----------



## Nico (Jan 25, 2007)

Haruka said:


> This show was made of pure win. I don't know what happened to it. T__T



Pure win indeed. 

One of the best Cartoon Network shows.
_
Jack: [Is only allowed one question to decide which of the two worms is the "magic" worm, armed only with the knowledge that one tells the truth and the other lies] If you were your brother, which one would you say was the magic worm?
Worm #2: Which one are you asking?
Jack: It doesn't matter.
Worm #2: Hmmm. That's easy. It's him!
Worm #1: Of course! It's me!
Jack: Then I choose *you*.
[chooses Worm #2 instead]
Worm #1: He knows!
Worm #2: What makes you choose me? I told you it was him!
Worm #1: Yes, me!
Jack: If you were the truth-telling one then what you said would be a lie because you will answer truthfully what your lying brother will say. Therefore I can safely say that the answer will be the opposite of what you say. On the other hand if you were the lying worm then you will tell me what your truth-telling brother will say but it would be a lie, therefore the answer will also be the opposite of what you say. Understand?_

Best I could find.


----------



## Peak (Jan 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dont they eat him?
Or something like that?


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 25, 2007)

Haruka said:


> This show was made of pure win. I don't know what happened to it.
> 
> T__T




I think they aired like 7 seasons so they had to quit. It was win. ;_;


----------



## Al?l? (Jan 25, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage ... Aimless..

Thank you SOOO much!! Very much appreciated. I could kiss you both if wasn't for all this binary code that seperated us 

Oh and it was 4 seasons. And the story wasn't ever completed; though, the mastermind behind the story, Genndy Tartakovsky, has made claims that he would like to finish it... possible as a film production.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2007)

the last chapter is that one when he becomes a babysitter????

it's to know if i have all

lol


----------



## Nico (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe the last chapter involved a gargoyle, a fairy and a wish. But that is from my memory.


----------

